# What is everyone using to black out the back ground?



## Adumlee (22 Oct 2021)

Hi folks,

As above I'm interested to know what people are using. I attempted to put car vinyl on today after about half an hour of messing about I admitted defeat I couldn't remove all the bubbles and creases. I thought about spray painting it but want to keep shrimp and was worried about polluting the tank.

Many thanks


----------



## Djoko Sauza (22 Oct 2021)

Window privacy film, the one without glue.


----------



## NotoriousENG (23 Oct 2021)

I painted the back and sides of my tank with protective enamel paint meant for use on metal. Works well once you get the knack for the application. It also pretty easy to remove with a razor blade.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (23 Oct 2021)

Adumlee said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> As above I'm interested to know what people are using. I attempted to put car vinyl on today after about half an hour of messing about I admitted defeat I couldn't remove all the bubbles and creases. I thought about spray painting it but want to keep shrimp and was worried about polluting the tank.
> 
> Many thanks


Be prepared for some mess - lay the tank on the opposite side to the one you want to apply the vinyl to (very carefully) then absolutely soak the glass with water, preferebly sprayed, some say add some fairy liquid but I never had the need. If you've been struggling then I'd suggest getting two, or even three people to remove the backing and lay the vinyl very carefully and held tight onto the soaked glass, then working in one direction look to push all the water out from underneath the vinyl using a credit card or better still a felt backed tool meant for the job.
You will get water all over the floor but a few towels underneath should take care of that, leave it to adhere overnight and then trim the excess off with a sharp blade held on an angle to the glass, if you happen to have left any small bubbles then you might be able to get them out by pricking them with a pin and again using the tool push the air/water out.
I've done this many times and it does work, just be patient with it.

If it's definitely permenant then brick/tile paint or similar can be applied, if you do happen to get a little over an edge you may find carefully using a sharp blade that you can tidy this edge up like you were trimming the vinyl off but I'd mask up regardless.

I've left the hobby now but am in Oxfordshire, I've kept CRCS in varying colours in our very hard water, just be careful where you source them from. Starting a system that relies upon RO can become very time consuming.

Good luck.


----------



## azawaza (23 Oct 2021)

I use a whitewash wall. My fish think it’s a background; the snails which know no better think it vinyl.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (23 Oct 2021)

Not sure if it’s available in the UK, but here in the US we have a spray paint called Plasti Dip that is literally liquid rubber. Spray it on like spray paint and it can be peeled right off if need be. I’ve used it on tanks before with great success.


----------



## Adumlee (23 Oct 2021)

Thanks guys I think I've got enough vinyl left for another go with the water if i mess that up again I'll paint it. 👌

Thanks Andrew our water is very hard thats why I was going to go down the RO route hopefully be somewhat easier to filter it and remunerative ( I hope) 

Thanks


----------



## MichaelJ (23 Oct 2021)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Plasti Dip ... and it can be peeled right off if need be


This! 👍


----------



## idris (30 Oct 2021)

I got some black vinyl from a sign makers and just sprayed the glass with water. Then squeegees the bubbles out with a credit card. Nothing complicated. Over sized it to start with, then trimmed with a razor once it was on the glass.


----------



## Rockfella (4 Nov 2021)

I used the same but got bored with dark black color. I now regret peeling it off. It looked good. Few bubbles were inevitable. One needs more water and ideally the tank should be laid down for best results.


----------



## Rockfella (4 Nov 2021)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> Not sure if it’s available in the UK, but here in the US we have a spray paint called Plasti Dip that is literally liquid rubber. Spray it on like spray paint and it can be peeled right off if need be. I’ve used it on tanks before with great success.


How different  it will be from a regular spray paint?


----------



## Rockfella (4 Nov 2021)

Very interesting thread. Thankx OP


----------



## Zeus. (4 Nov 2021)

I used some spray on black paint, which was easy to do when tank was empty and worked well and just peels off when you have had enough. Can't remember what paint it was , but think @zozo put me on to it 😏


----------



## zozo (4 Nov 2021)

Zeus. said:


> but think @zozo put me on to it


Plasti Dip?

It's no paint, but a kind of liquid rubber in a spray can. 






						PLASTIDIP.EU ... The EU supplier of USA Performix Plasti Dip®!
					

Over 17 years we supply consumers, resellers, installers and industry all over Europe. Monthly supply from factory in USA




					en.plastidip.eu


----------



## kayjo (5 Nov 2021)

I painted mine with black paint, but I'd like to try a sponged paint finish.  This way I could mix different shades and colors to get a more 3D textured look.


----------



## hypnogogia (5 Nov 2021)

a black hole!


----------



## MattFrancis (7 Nov 2021)

I had some black matt paint left over from my daughters bedroom, pink with black stripes and just rollered that on, took 4-5 coats but did a really nice job.


----------

